# Eastern Shasta County - A little early yet up high



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I went to check some 'sweet spots' at 4000 ft. and only found one in an old burn area. I think they are just getting ready to pop at that elevation. Happy Shroomin'...


----------

